# Chester, West Virginia & Surrounding Areas



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

I will be spending a few days in Chester, WV at the end of August. What kinds of things are around there to do besides gambling at Mountaineer & fishing the Ohio River? I dont want to be traveling huge distances but anything that is 30 minutes to an hour might not be out of the question. Im talking Chester, Weirton, Newell, New Cumberland, East Liverpool, and Wellsville. Im looking for family oriented things to do. Anything from Hiking, Canoeing, Sightseeing, etc. Thanks for any leads!


----------



## Snagman (Jun 28, 2008)

2 places come to mind. Tomlinson Run State Park is just outside of Chester and Beaver Creek State Park is in the East Liverpool area. You can google them for more details.


----------



## PhattyB (Dec 11, 2007)

Moundsville penitentiary and the Indian mounds. Cabela's in Wheeling along the way


----------



## Bohunter21 (Apr 14, 2008)

You can always take a look at the Worlds Largest Teapot located at the north end of town (just a joke) Unfortunately there isn't a lot to do around here. If you like canoeing or kayaking you can go to Racoon Creek State Park up route 30 in Pa. It is only about 15 miles from Chester. They rent the equipment there and it is a nice lake for this type of activity. If you like hiking you can visit one of the previously mentioned local state parks. Like the earlier post said Cabela's is about a little over an hours drive and there is plenty of shopping sorounding it. Other than that there isn't much close.
Good Luck and I hope you enjoy your visit.
Bohunter.......


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

Tomlinson Run is a nice little State Park, has a nice swimming pool and used to have nice some neat hiking trails. For eating, try Tom's Country Kitchen in Chester, Hogue's in Calcutta, and a definite must...Dee Jay's in Weirton(best ribs I have ever had, although they aren't cheap). You could check out Homer Laughlin China out too. It is one of the largest potteries in the world. It is in Newell, former hometown of yours truly. They used to give tours.


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Old Fort Steuben

Welsh Classic Car Museum Steubenville

The Museum of Ceramics, 400 East Fifth Street, East Liverpool

Hope this helps bro


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey! Thanks to all who posted. I'll let you know how it all pans out when I get back. I'm leaving this Sunday Night to head down.


----------

